# Exterior Shiplap Building Grained ( Production Graining )



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Started out using Acrylic Glaze on this Project but the heat of the Sun on the Building Dried my Glaze out as Fast as I Could Apply it... I switched to Oil.. Still dried fast but gave me just enough time to create what was needed. This was done in one Layer and I think is about 65 or so ft long by 5 ft high... There is a 6 ft area on the other side of the building to be completed Monday... After I finish, I will add some interest to needed areas...

Something different for me...































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

michael tust said:


> started out using acrylic glaze on this project but the heat of the sun on the building dried my glaze out as fast as i could apply it... I switched to oil.. Still dried fast but gave me just enough time to create what was needed. This was done in one layer and i think is about 65 or so ft long by 5 ft high... There is a 6 ft area on the other side of the building to be completed monday... After i finish, i will add some interest to needed areas... Something different for me... Michael tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

michael tust said:


> started out using acrylic glaze on this project but the heat of the sun on the building dried my glaze out as fast as i could apply it... I switched to oil.. Still dried fast but gave me just enough time to create what was needed. This was done in one layer and i think is about 65 or so ft long by 5 ft high... There is a 6 ft area on the other side of the building to be completed monday... After i finish, i will add some interest to needed areas... Something different for me... Michael tust


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

What type of siding is it?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> What type of siding was it to begin with?


Looks like normal lap siding


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> What type of siding is it?


"Novelty" siding. I can't tell from the photos, but it looks like either cove or channel rustic. The exposed portion along the top is curved in the former, and a rectangular channel in the latter.

Unlike regular lap siding, shiplap siding sits flat against the wall.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot of the 100 year old cottages we have done are shiplap with the cove on the top edge. Pain to deal with old paint in the cove.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> A lot of the 100 year old cottages we have done are shiplap with the cove on the top edge. Pain to deal with old paint in the cove.


Especially with heat plates and scrapers. We've got one on the books for next summer. I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Try to paint one small section from top to bottom in order to maintain a wet edge instead.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

fortunerestoration said:


> Try to paint one small section from top to bottom in order to maintain a wet edge instead.


:confused1::confused1: When graining lap siding??

EDIT: I just read all of your recent posts...and realized that I'd been trolled. D'oh!


----------

